# Krumme RnC Rahmen - wann gibts Ersatz?



## Lord Helmchen (13. Mai 2014)

Der Titel sagt ja eigentlich alles... ...hier sind ja einige mit den krummen Rahmen betroffen gewesen. Hat da jemand mal ne Information von Seiten Carvers abgreifen können ob wir denn irgendwann mal gerade Rahmen kriegen? Ich mein wir gondeln ja schon seit reichlich einem Jahr mit den krummen Rahmen rum - da wäre es schön zu wissen ob dann irgendwann doch nochmal Ersatz an Land kommt. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Mai 2014)

Ach komm, Stefan. Mit Deinen Beinen sollte man den doch gerade getreten bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe ja schon einen geraden bekommen - allerdings in weiss... 
Ersatz sollte in 2 Wochen da sein - lt. Flo... Hast Du noch garnix bekommen?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Mai 2014)

Ich habe noch gar nix bekommen - net mal ne Info seitens Carver was jetzt überhaupt Phase ist. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (13. Mai 2014)

Mal ganz doof gefragt - und ich hoffe, Du verzeihst mir... aber auf der Liste vom Hans stehst Du? Der hatte ja mal den Bedarf ermittelt und ob man wieder raw oder doch eloxiert möchte...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, da wurde sogar irgendwann mal rückgefragt ob ich wieder RAW will oder nicht.

Der Hans ist ja nimmer in der Firma - wer ist da jetzt der korrekte Ansprechpartner? 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## KainerM (13. Mai 2014)

Florian Walden, betreut den Carver_Bikes Account. Aber der wurde schon länger nimmer gesehen...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Info. 

@doriuscrow: 
Du hast also schon einen Ersatzrahmen? Was ist mit den anderen RnC Fahrern? Weißt du da mehr?


----------



## doriuscrow (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, genau - der ist aber leider weiss! Der wird jetzt durch einen raw ersetzt. Vor einer guten Woche schrieb mir Flo dazu, dass es ca 3 Wochen dauern wird... also so Mitte August vllt...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Mai 2014)

Also,
Flo hat geantwortet, sehr fix sogar.

Da hat der Versanddienstleister Mist gebaut sonst hätte ich schon längst einen Ersatzrahmen da.

Also nochmal danke für die Antworten,
Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (14. Mai 2014)

@Lord Helmchen - dann gib doch bitte durch wann du was in welchem Zustand bekommen hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (14. Mai 2014)

"Versanddienstleister"! Klasse, das hat mir Euro-Bike nach meiner ersten Reklamation auch gesagt:
Sorry, DHL hat die Pakete bei uns nicht abgeholt...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Mai 2014)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> @Lord Helmchen - dann gib doch bitte durch wann du was in welchem Zustand bekommen hast...



Malst du gern den Teufel an die Wand oder ist da bei dir was schief gelaufen?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## KainerM (14. Mai 2014)

Einige Leute haben weiß lackierte statt der "Raw" Ersatzrahmen bekommen.

mfg


----------



## doriuscrow (14. Mai 2014)

WEISS ist die Krücke!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Mai 2014)

Mir an sich ziemlich latten so lang das Ding nicht reudig aussieht... ...wartet dann eh nur noch auf einen freudigen Käufer weil der Ersatz bereits geordert ist und auch zeitnah hier aufschlägt. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (14. Mai 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> weil der Ersatz bereits geordert ist und auch zeitnah hier aufschlägt.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan


... was wird's denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Mai 2014)

601.


----------



## Kharne (14. Mai 2014)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wie du mit dem hohen Tretlager zurechtkommst.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (14. Mai 2014)

und das wird sogar noch höher, ich gedenke den Lenkwinkel (total old school) anzusteilen!


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> und das wird sogar noch höher,


geil will auch.
also nicht unbedingt 601, aber höheres Tretlager 

das ist das neue carver rnc ... weißer Lack.

hast du schon einen Käufer ?
http://tapatalk.com/tapatalk_image....0YWxrLmNvbS9kLzE0LzA0LzIyL3Z5OXlyYTRlLmpwZyIg


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Mai 2014)

Ne,
ich stell das Ding erst in den Bikemarkt wenn ich den Ersatzrahmen in den Händen, geprüft und vermessen habe. 
Aber ich denke da wird sich schon ein Käufer für finden. Der 601 braucht auch noch ne Weile bis er hier ist. 

Ein Glück stehen hier noch genug Räder rum. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (15. Mai 2014)

das lustige ist das es wohl gerade wieder paar rnc Rahmen gibt...
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-icb-raw-and-chopped-rahmen

welche Rahmen höhe hast du ? was würdest du für das Teil wollen ? (mit Dämpfer?)


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Mai 2014)

Du hast Mail.


----------



## arghlol (16. Mai 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das lustige ist das es wohl gerade wieder paar rnc Rahmen gibt...
> http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-icb-raw-and-chopped-rahmen


Das sind laut Beschreibung aber 2013er Rahmen. Ob ich mich auf die Lotterie einlassen würde?


----------



## warp4 (16. Mai 2014)

arghlol schrieb:


> Das sind laut Beschreibung aber 2013er Rahmen. Ob ich mich auf die Lotterie einlassen würde?


 
Die sind da auch schon länger wieder drin. Ob es die aber gibt....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## doriuscrow (16. Mai 2014)

Im bikemarkt gibt's wahrscheinlich auch bald nen RnC ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Mai 2014)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Im bikemarkt gibt's wahrscheinlich auch bald nen RnC ...



in M. Von so nem Fahrwerksbastel-Typen!

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (16. Mai 2014)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> in M. Von so nem Fahrwerksbastel-Typen!
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan


Ich dachte dabei eher an "L" ... von so nem NeuerdingsdemHardtailverfallenen-Typen...


----------



## Kharne (16. Mai 2014)

Gnaaaaah, ich überlege doch tatsächlich grade so nen M Rahmen zu nehmen...

@Lord Helmchen Wenn der Rahmen gescheit gerichtet und komplett ist wäre ich versucht ihn dir abzukaufen


----------



## doriuscrow (16. Mai 2014)

Läuft doch bestens hier - der Vorverkauf


----------



## Lord Helmchen (16. Mai 2014)

Ich merks schon... ...seit heut auf dem Weg zu mir. Bin gespannt ob die Spedition das schafft den hier in der Kaserne abzugeben... ...lass ich mich mal überraschen. Ich berichte dann ob er grade ist.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (16. Mai 2014)

bekommst H&K oder R&C ?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Mai 2014)

HK hab ich genug im Haus... ...RnC wär mir lieber!

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Pintie (17. Mai 2014)

hk ist dann die plastik version


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. Mai 2014)

von denen gibts auch schöne Dinge in Stahl...

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (6. Juni 2014)

An alle Tauscher: habt ihr jetzt alle einen Rahmen in RAW bekommen? Und sind die jetzt gerade?
Hab meinen am Samstag erhalten - zwar RAW aber wieder krumm - und Carver kann mir nicht sagen, wie es jetzt weitergeht... Hatte Montag gleich angerufen, es wurde rasche Bearbeitung versprochen... und, naja ... Nix!


----------



## Sun_dancer (6. Juni 2014)

...inwiefern war der krumm?


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Juni 2014)

Na wieder Wippenversatz und im Vergleich zu dem vom letzten Jahr geht da nichtmal der Dämpfer rein...


----------



## freigeist (6. Juni 2014)

stell doch mal bitte ein bild rein


----------



## doriuscrow (6. Juni 2014)

Sorry, gerade wieder demontiert und verpackt - morgen geht's zur Post... und letztes Jahr gab's da leider schon genug Bilder davon...


----------



## nimbus_leon (1. Juli 2014)

Mein Bruder hat heute seinen RAW-Rahmen aufgebaut und die Wippe scheint auch nicht zu passen....fehlt so ca. 1mm....kann man damit trotzdem fahren oder macht man da eher was kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (2. Juli 2014)

Solange du alles spannungsfrei zusammenbekommst, besonders den Dämpfer, ist es "nur" ein optischer Makel. Ich fand aber, dass man vom Austauschrahmen erwarten kann, dass der 1A ist... Man hat ja schließlich lange darauf gewartet!


----------



## nimbus_leon (2. Juli 2014)

Also dem ersten Bild hier zugrundeliegend ist X1=4mm und X2=6,3mm ...also schon drüber :-(

War schon leicht Spannung beim Verbau auszumachen. Die Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen geht beim lockern dann ca. 2mm nach rechts rüber aus der Flucht...was nun tun?

Ist nen 2014er Rahmen...


----------

